# Get back 1 GB after Vista SP2



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

After you have installed SP2, if you are stable and sure that you will never want to uninstall it or SP1, you can remove all the backup files that were saved and gain yourself 1 GB. Of course, if you really need that gig, you should be buying a new hard drive. But getting rid of a gig of unneeded files is nice, too.

Go to Start > Run, and type:

cmd

At the command prompt, type:

compcln.exe

That's all. For more options:

compcln.exe /?

Though compcln cleans both SP1 and SP2, if you have only SP1 installed, you can gain back about 450 MB's by removing its backup files with:

vsp1cln.exe


----------



## Chol (Apr 2, 2009)

Elvandil,

You meant, If I install Service Pack 2 it gonna occupy a space of 1GB?

I have been a little bit worry of installing it, just want to see how the first hundred computers who have installed it are going. before my turn you come up with space, but my PC have only 2GB. 
How can I share it with SP2 if that is right?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If you have only 2 GB, you need a new drive. Just the temp files for SP2 will take far more than that.

Many people have reported that their Vista installations are already smaller after installing SP2. This just gets you one more gig.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yes, but IMO that's not a bad idea. Remember, if you do regular image backups as I do, all those extra gigabytes get backed up regularly for no reason. That's why I get rid of old patch and service pack saved data after I'm sure I won't need it.


----------



## Chol (Apr 2, 2009)

Windows have installed it with other updates without my knowledge, I though I don't installed on to my computer, but when I check my system info, it was there SP2.

my memory is just fine, with half of it occupied.


----------



## MaggieMeerkat (Jun 14, 2009)

Elvandil,
Just a small caution from a non tech aware scaredy cat. I have Vista SP2. Have just looked at compcln.ex and noted that if you run compcln.ex, once cleaned, Service Packs and other programmes will become permanent on your computer and you will not be able to remove them. You do get a warning and can make the choice before proceeding.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

MaggieMeerkat said:


> Elvandil,
> Just a small caution from a non tech aware scaredy cat. I have Vista SP2. Have just looked at compcln.ex and noted that if you run compcln.ex, once cleaned, Service Packs and other programmes will become permanent on your computer and you will not be able to remove them. You do get a warning and can make the choice before proceeding.


Thanks for spelling that out in case someone missed it. I did say:

"if you are stable and sure that you will never want to uninstall it or SP1"

but it may not have been too clear.


----------



## MaggieMeerkat (Jun 14, 2009)

Your advice is valuable and my expansion only intended for the less aware like me who may not know they would get a choice before running. I only have a 1Gb and I know I need more but if the temp files for SP2 need more than that, how did SP2 install successfully?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You only have 1 GB of drive space? That is dangerously low. Defrag won't work, and it will just be a short time before the machine locks up and refuses to do anything. Yoiu need a new drive.

It is not possible to install SP2 with only 1 GB of space.


----------



## MaggieMeerkat (Jun 14, 2009)

Now I am confused. My history says SP2 (KB948465) installed successfully and explains that it contains all the updates since SP1 plus other stuff. My system information used to quote: "Version Svce Pack1" Now says "Version Svce Pack 2 build 6002" My defrag is set to once a month and seems to be getting on with it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, if you're worried about needing the service pack files, you can always archive them to a DVD-R/RW and save them until you're sure you're beyond needing them.


----------



## MaggieMeerkat (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you John. I am not concerned about my SPs. I was reponding to Elvandils advice. He advises that SP2 cannot be installed with only 1Gb which is all I have. I had no problems while downloading and installing and my history says it was successful. My system info has now changed from SP1 to SP2 build 6002. My defrag is set monthly and that seems to be working so, being a tech infant, I do not understand what is going on.

I became involved in this because I joined to learn from experienced users and I had a look at the compcln.ex mentioned by Elvandil and responded to that.
My original post in Security & Malware Removal concerns Bad Image Error Messages which have suddenly appeared and are preventing my working properly. I have no replies yet. I am not new to computer use but have never had a problem before so I have never had to 'tinker about in the engine' so to speak.


----------



## MaggieMeerkat (Jun 14, 2009)

Elvandil, 
Just a quick thank you for the info on compcln.ex, which, although I have decided not to run, I would not have known of its existence if I had not read your thread but now I know where to find it and what it does if ever I do need it.
Reading through all the threads will create a useful learning curve.


----------



## MaggieMeerkat (Jun 14, 2009)

John Will,
Thank you for the hint on backing my SPs to DVD. Again another useful tip for my learning curve.

Love your Avatar. Wish I had one like that!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The avatar was carefully crafted, but not by me.  A member made it for me from the GIF.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

MaggieMeerkat said:


> Now I am confused. My history says SP2 (KB948465) installed successfully and explains that it contains all the updates since SP1 plus other stuff. My system information used to quote: "Version Svce Pack1" Now says "Version Svce Pack 2 build 6002" My defrag is set to once a month and seems to be getting on with it.


That space is already smaller while we speak and is probably less than 500 MB's now. It won't be long before the machine cannot function.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Elvandil said:


> That space is already smaller while we speak and is probably less than 500 MB's now. It won't be long before the machine cannot function.


that maybe, just maybe, one person here is talking about HARD DRIVE storage, and another person here is thinking RAM memory??? I cannot imigine only 1 gig of hard drive memory/space or capicity left , and then installing SP2


----------



## MaggieMeerkat (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you. It makes me smile.


----------



## MaggieMeerkat (Jun 14, 2009)

So sorry, my fault entirely. I missed the word 'drive' and got it into my head that you were discussing RAM. My C: 232.55 Gb and I have 189.50 Gb free. I re read the thread and realised what I had done.
Sorry again for wasting your time.


----------



## MaggieMeerkat (Jun 14, 2009)

paisanol69 said:


> that maybe, just maybe, one person here is talking about HARD DRIVE storage, and another person here is thinking RAM memory??? I cannot imigine only 1 gig of hard drive memory/space or capicity left , and then installing SP2


Thank you for picking up on that. I had re read the thread and realised I had somehow missed the word 'drive'. I was thinking about RAM! I have apologised to Elvandil.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

MaggieMeerkat said:


> Thank you for picking up on that. I had re read the thread and realised I had somehow missed the word 'drive'. I was thinking about RAM! I have apologised to Elvandil.


Yes, I suspected as much. I thought your journey of discovery would be something you would remember.

1 gig of RAM is possibly too little for Vista, but it will work. 2 gigs would make things run a lot better.


----------



## MaggieMeerkat (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok. The redness is gradually disappearing from my cheeks. I am aware I am a bit short on RAM. I am looking around for a new computer rather than getting additional memory for the one I have and trying to sift through all the sales 'hype'. PC or Laptop? Windows or Mac? etc. Not easy with limited knowledge base. I'll get there eventually.
Thanks again.


----------

